# Char-Griller Duo Gas & Charcoal Grill on Sale at Lowes on Black Friday .



## toyota2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to let everybody know that the Char-Griller Gas & Charcoal Grill will be on sale at Lowes on Black Friday for $199.00. You can view the information on www.theblackfriday.com

This is a great price for this grill I got mine last Black Friday and I love it.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know this.. sounds like a great deal!!


----------



## alelover (Nov 8, 2011)

That's what I paid for mine. I think they put that model on sale every year. It's a good price. That smoker does need some mods to make it a good smoker. But once you do the mods it works quite well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope they have charcoal on sale, I'm getting low.


----------



## denny74 (Nov 8, 2011)

Now that's a good reason to shop on Black Friday.


----------



## tallenf (Nov 8, 2011)

Alelover,

 you said that "That smoker does need some mods to make it a good smoker. But once you do the mods it works quite well." I just put the wood box on my Char-Griller but have not fired it up yet. What mods would you sugest making?

Tim


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 8, 2011)

While I do not use this grill as a smoker and do not have the firebox, it is a good unit with decent cast iron grates.  The side burner is functional and the gas side in general is nice to have after a long day at work for a quick heat up or steak.  The coal grate on the charcoal side is reasonably adjustable.  You will probably need to eventually repair or replace the wheel assembly though.  It is a bit cheap and light for the unit.


----------



## alelover (Nov 9, 2011)

Here ya go Tim.

The first link is my initial mods. The second link are some improvements. The third link is probably the best one I've seen by billjo.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96895/char-griller-mods-from-junk-around-the-house-qview

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98502/recent-firebox-mods-w-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...f-the-perfect-char-griller-with-side-fire-box


----------



## tallenf (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Scott looks like some good mods. I will have to try them. I had heard that I may have to move my exhaust down and I was wondering how to do that now I know thank to you and others on SMF

Tim


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## beeboq (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the Duo.  Works good.  Looking to add some MODS over the winter.  I bought mine set up already, and they might have missed a few bolts and nuts as it is a little wobbly.  Other than that it seems to work great.  Will know more once I try some of the great recipies on here.  I like the side burner.  Comes in handy to light the charcoal.  Just sit the chimney starter right on top of burner and turn the knob.   I need to come across a good quality cover.  The pre fabbed one got terrible reviews.


----------



## beeboq (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the Duo.  Works good.  Looking to add some MODS over the winter.  I bought mine set up already, and they might have missed a few bolts and nuts as it is a little wobbly.  Other than that it seems to work great.  Will know more once I try some of the great recipies on here.  I like the side burner.  Comes in handy to light the charcoal.  Just sit the chimney starter right on top of burner and turn the knob.   I need to come across a good quality cover.  The pre fabbed one got terrible reviews.


----------



## blackglock27 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was looking for a charcoal-gas or smoker-gas drill for sale on Black Friday and came across this forum.  Looks like some of the reviews showing this type of grill could encounter rust problem in the long run.  I wouldn't mind paying a little more for stainless steel model but have yet to find one. I would appreciate any pointers.


----------



## lemans (Jan 11, 2014)

I have mine for three months I think it's a great grill for the price. I added the SFB and it's smoked brisket and ribs with the best of them. But you gotta put your mods in!!! Just 
Check around the forum and you will find plenty if help!! Enjoy













image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## lemans (Jan 11, 2014)

image.jpg



__ lemans
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------

